# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  snow levels  will be droppng to 8000 feet tomorrow .....thats low for this time of year....high of 49......this weekend is officially the end of the 06/07 ski season for moi and also ends my 7 years o

## MIke R

snow levels  will be droppng to 8000 feet tomorrow .....thats low for this time of year....high of 49......this weekend is officially the end of the 06/07 ski season for moi and also ends my 7 years of pure bliss playing and working in the Rockies...so I'm seeing this little gift from the snow Gods as a very very good thing....next seasons ski reports will be  New England based

----------


## Dennis

I thought you were back east...

----------


## MIke R

I was....from Friday to last night...one more week of tying up loose ends...and then Im gone...the girls are there and the moving van arrived Saturday

----------


## rivertrash

We saw light snow flurries at the tunnel last Thursday night, but nothing of significance and certainly nothing at BC.  We did have fresh bear poop in our little yard on both Sunday and Monday mornings.  I think that's a sign of something.

----------


## MIke R

it means make sure your garbage is locked up tight!!...our bears have given up on our garbage bin.....A Basin is still in pretty good shape...half the mountain is still opened and most of the upper is open..the walls are closed .....it is  all winding down for sure...this weekend should be fun....friends are having a big send off party for me at A Basin...kegs..skiing...some tears....all good stuff

----------


## rivertrash

Our garbage bin is what one would call "bear resistant."  Certainly not "bear proof" if the sucker really wanted to rip off the chain and open the bin.  So far, so good.  Apparently so far there have been easier pickings than ours.

Have a great time this weekend.  I know you will miss the good times and good friends out there.

----------


## MIke R

thanks...I will...damn near white out right now...but if I went down the road a half mile or so it would be rain...I have a great picture ( not digital so I can't post it ) of a bear sitting in our bin....with a garbage bag in each hand trying to figure out which one to open first....until I came out with the broom and the pepper spray and then he skadaddled out of here quickly

----------


## rivertrash

Weather must be a little strange up there.  My wife is still in BC and said that they had a lot of larger-than-marble sized hail there this afternoon -- so much that the golf course looked like it was covered with snow.

----------


## MIke R

yup this time of year is very strange weather wise...the bottom of the road to my home is at 8200 feet...the top at my home is at 11300 feet..the road is 3 miles long..and there are days when I drive up or down the road that I  go through multiple weather systems....today driving up the road I went through hard rain..then the hail your wife saw..then wet gloppy snow..and finally regular old snow....and at this moment I am watching a nice sunset over the divide...an hour from now it could be white out again.LOL

----------


## rivertrash

Really cool.  Watch well -- you're going to miss it.

----------


## MartinS

Mike, 
Take the time and truly enjoy this last (less than) week you are out there. It is truly God's country and we're so glad we got to enjoy it with you guys this year! Take a run for me!

----------


## MIke R

thanks..I will....I hate saying goodby to everyone this week, but the show must go on for us all...and I'm sure I will be back as a tourist every now and then to see everyone..and maybe I can talk you into a New England ski trip down the road sometime...not the same as out here  by any stretch but still pretty good and a hell of a lot cheaper!!!..

----------


## MartinS

I'm in for a New England ski week. I kinda miss that snow/rain/ice thing going on. It's Roy that I haven't been able to convince to ski anywhere east of the Mississippi.

----------


## MIke R

cant say I blame Roy...but would still love to see you guys up there.

----------

